# Compare Double and swap Macro



## PaoloRoberti (Apr 27, 2009)

Does anybody know if there is a macro defined for Compare Double and Swap (DCAS) for x86_64??

I have read that Intel does support DCAS for 64 bits architecture.

I am manging memory cells in the kernel and I would rather not use spin locks.  I need DCAS to manage the stack of free cells bypassing spin locks.  By manage I mean to push and pop memory cells in a stack implemented as a link list.

Thank in advance for any help.


----------



## gordon@ (May 2, 2009)

You would probably be better served to ask this sort of question on the technical mailing list (-hackers comes to mind).


----------

